# Panny 50u50 settings help......



## patroadrunner (Aug 28, 2012)

just set up the tv and been tinkering with break in settings but not happy,would anyone have a good set of settings for the 50u50 really want to enjoy this one seems like a great tv thanks guys


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

What are you unhappy with? Generic settings are not likely to satisfy your specific needs.


----------



## patroadrunner (Aug 28, 2012)

no i have gotten some setings from another source for this set to use as a breakin period n
ot unhappy with set i think its great just not sure if the settings im using are correct IE of my settings with 20 hours on it

cinema
contrast 80
brightness 56
color 50
tint 0
sharpness 0
color warm 1


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

patroadrunner said:


> no i have gotten some setings from another source for this set to use as a breakin period n
> ot unhappy with set i think its great just not sure if the settings im using are correct IE of my settings with 20 hours on it
> 
> cinema
> ...


Hello,
During the first 150 hours, I would not exceed 80 for Contrast. In addition, I refrained from watching 3D and only watching 1:78 source material as well during break in.

Here are Cnet's settings:
"
Calibration notes: As with last year's ST30 we performed a full calibration in Custom mode to discover that the colors were too inaccurate to continue. As a result we reverted to default Cinema mode with only small adjustments to Contrast and Brightness. While we found this mode sacrifices fidelity on high whites for light levels with lots of crushing though we weren't able to detect any detrimental effect on program material. The output level didn't quite meet 40foot-Lamberts and we expect the larger models to be even dimmer.

--Picture menu
Picture mode: Cinema
Contrast: +100
Brightness: +50
Color: +50
Tint:0
Sharpness: 0 
Color temp: Warm 2
Color mgmt: Off [grayed out]
C.A.T.S.: Off
Video NR: Off



-- Aspect adjustments submenu
Screen format: Full 
HD size: Size 2
H size: [grayed out]
Zoom adjustments: [grayed out]

-- HDMI settings: [no change from default]

--Advanced picture submenu
3D Y/C filter: Off [grayed out]
Color matrix: HD [grayed out]
Block NR: Off [grayed out]
Mosquito NR: Off 
Motion smoother: Off
Black level: Light
3:2 pulldown: On
24p Direct in: 60Hz"

I am quite surprised their Contrast is so high as on their review of my GT50, I believe Contrast as specified around 85. I would decidedly recommend a Calibration Disc as well.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## patroadrunner (Aug 28, 2012)

Ahh thanks JJ will make adjustments good looking out thanks ! Think this tv is going to be a great addition to my home .


----------

